# Are these puppy teeth!?!?!



## Pittsburgh Duke (Apr 5, 2014)

Duke is confined to the kitchen, and is about 17-18 weeks old. I recently found two... things... on the floor, two days apart, and I'm at a loss. At first glance, they look like shrimp tails or even crab claws, but I know they're not. 

I know Duke is teething and he is missing some teeth, but it's really hard to tell what all he has going on in his mouth. My mom and dad saw pictures and said puppy tooth, but this seems nuts. 

Do the attached look like anything any of you have ever seen? Could this be part of his gum attached to a tiny tooth? If so, should I be worried? Or, is this some stupid, non puppy related thing? I'm scratching my head and so confused. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggykong (Feb 11, 2014)

It doesn't look like any puppy teeth I have seen(but IDK it could be an abnormally grown tooth?). From the photo it looks like it has fur on it? How are his nails?


----------



## nhmom (Mar 29, 2014)

I had the same thought as doggykong..look more like a nail..maybe the nail that is a bit up more on the leg..not sure what they call that nail..just doesn't look like a tooth..especially a puppy tooth.


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

It doesn't look like any puppy tooth I've ever seen.
These are what puppy teeth look like:


----------



## Pittsburgh Duke (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you both so much. I didn't know what else it could be. I'm wondering if he didn't find SOMETHING outside and bring it in? All of his toenails are still there. I'm just baffled. Whew! Good to know it's probably not a dental health issue, but man do I feel like the clueless dog owner now '

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

Pittsburgh Duke said:


> Thank you both so much. I didn't know what else it could be. I'm wondering if he didn't find SOMETHING outside and bring it in? All of his toenails are still there. I'm just baffled. Whew! Good to know it's probably not a dental health issue, but man do I feel like the clueless dog owner now '
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aw haha don't say that.
I'd be shocked too if I saw that on my floor.
He probably did bring it in from outside.
My dog is always dragging random socks and such he finds in the house into his crate.


----------



## nhmom (Mar 29, 2014)

lol...The only stupid question are the ones not asked. I am glad that it is not a nail either as the long muscle thing on the end of it would have been a quick and would have had some bleeding. Did he get out of your site and bite off a chickens beak...lolz.


----------



## Pittsburgh Duke (Apr 5, 2014)

Lol. He didn't. I'm baffled. I have zero idea what they could be! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggykong (Feb 11, 2014)

hahah glad his nails are all ok. Well then I guess it's just a mystery!


----------

